# Habanos for Beginners



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This is just a fantastic post for EVERYONE"S enjoyment!

_Originally posted by LasciviousXXX on 5-07-2006_

For entire dicussion go here and start a post #53:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-habanos-beginners-informational-topic-4.html

Ok, after posting a short description on my thoughts on certain Cuban cigars in this thread ( http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24667 ) I received many pm's saying how helpful this was to newbs who were just starting out in the wonderful world of Habanos. So.... I thought I'd put together a little list of cigars that all beginners should try when venturing into the realm of Cuban Cigars. I put together a list similar to this earlier this week for one of my buds so I thought I'd expand on that idea a little bit to help some of you young'uns out (as Frank would say, actually he'd probably say "yens" or something like that).

Keep in mind that I am by NO means an expert nor do I have even a fourth of the knowledge that most of the FOG's have around here, so take all of this with a nice big grain or so of salt. These are just my personal opinions on cigars from my experiences with Habanos. They are MINE and mine alone and probably will be disputed by some, cool with me. Its all subjective (or not, but that's a different topic ).

Initial list is of Cuban cigars that I think represent the specific line from which they come the best. They are by NO means the best of that line but just ones that get talked about the most so as a newb to Habanos, you need to try them just to have a basis of comparison when sampling other vitola's of the same line. The second list is a list of my personal recommendations of smokes that I think are the best of the line or the ones I enjoy the most in addition to the regular "benchmark" smokes. Keep in mind that this is regular production stuff so no EL's or Regional releases are included in this overview. So here we go!

*Initial Noob "To Try" List:*

*Bolivar Petit Corona-* Everyone talks about this cigar. Its a definite must try for all newbs to the Habanos world. Gives you a good introduction to the Cuban "Twang" everyone goes on about
*Bolivar Belicosos Finos*- Great flavor and another Boli that remains consistent in that "Boli" profile. These 2 give a great intro into the unique flavor of Bolivar.
*Cohiba Esplendidos- *Like I said, this list isn't the best of the line, just the most talked about. These are very good cigars with excellent flavors but in my mind there are so many better smokes in the Cohiba line to try. However, you must smoke some of these to have a basis of comparison for the other Cohiba's, that and everybody talks about the creamyness of these.
*Cohiba Robusto*- A very tasty cigar that has been somewhat inconsistent over the last few years. Must try for to get an idea of the "grassy" flavor that's always being discussed. Excellent with age.
*Cuaba Salomones-* The Cuaba line really isn't discussed all that much, however fans of this line prefer this vitola for the smooth subtle flavors it brings and its ability to keep your attention through this hefty smoke. The past few years crop has seen a dramatic increase in overall quality IMO.
*El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme*- Many people enjoy this cigar for its earthy leathery flavor so its a good one to try. I think the line has better offerings but this is a good place to start in the ERDM line.
*El Rey Del Mundo Tainos*- Where the ERDM line starts to shine. These are impressive cigars that are pretty decent when young and good with age. Great earthy flavors with that nice barnyard aroma. A pleasure to smoke
*Fonseca Cadetes-* A nice short Cuban smoke. These are small and unassuming but good for if you're on a quick break. Nothing to really cut your teeth on here but still nice
*H.Upmann Connoisseur No 1-* One of the best values in the H.Upmann line. Great woody coffee flavors and generally a pleasant forray into the Upmann world. Nice price, nice flavor profile, what more do you need?
*H.Upmann Mag 46-* A lot of people rave over these. A lot of people dislike these. There are fans on both sides but you can't deny this is a much talked about cigar. When ON these are fantastic but when young suffer from harsh/ammonia type flavors. 
*Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No 2-* One of my personal faves when I was starting out in the Habanos world. Sweet and creamy with "dessert-like" flavors that strengthen as you smoke. Enjoyable and a good value. Nice intro in the HDM line
*Hoyo De Monterrey Doble Corona-* The prestigious cigar that Politicians like to smoke These cigars and elegant and mild and excellent for beginners with the time to smoke 'em. One of my fave indulgences but they suffer from Draw probs occassionally. Still good though
*Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2-* A very tasty light cigar. Excellent for beginners and liked by veterans who crave a good morning cigar to go with their coffee. Nice subtle flavors that are enjoyable and leave your palatte feeling clean.
*La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No 2-* A nice refined cigar that is similar in nature to the Upmann line. Utilizes that Classic Cuban flavor and essential tobacco flavor to get its point across. 
*Montecristo No 2-* Probably the most inconsistent cigar because of the high volume of production. These cigars can range from blah to Legendary depending on crop,year, and blend. You have to try them because this is usually considered "THE" benchmark Cuban Cigar. If you get a blah one you'll shake your head and wonder what all the hype is about. If you get a good one you'll understand what all the fuss is about.
*Montecristo No 4-* A good intro into the world of Cuban Monte's. Nice short smoke packed with flavor and one noted enough to not confuse your noobish palatte. A good to try stick.
*Partagas Shorts-* An excellent intro to the Partagas line. Small and full of POW these things deliver shots of flavor and leave you wanting more, nuff said.
*Partagas Serie D No 4-* This cigar is another one that's talked about in depth. Same as the Monte 2 it suffers from inconsistencies because of volume of production. However, just like the Monte 2, when ON, they're spectacular, when off they're blah. Same rules apply
*Partagas 898 Varnished-* These get talked up a lot because of they really are that good. They're like candy and once you start smoking 'em its hard to stop. The rich strong and sometimes spicey flavor gives you a good idea of what the Party line is all about.
*Por Larranaga Petit Corona's-* Thanx to IMHOTOP you won't find many of these around but they're good, nice and creamy with a sweetness that will send you searching for more cabs. Try 'em, if you can find 'em.
*Punch Punch-* What a good medium bodied cigar should aspire to be like. Smooth and creamy with the last 1/4 delivering a knockout punch. Excellent cigars to cut your teeth on. 
*Ramon Allones Specially Selected-* One dimensional when young but great when aged. Nice smooth tobacco flavor with a nice woody aftertaste. Long finish and ages great in cabs.
*Romeo y Julieta Cazadores-* Not a huge fan of the RyJ line but I smoke these. Nice and strong with a peppery flavor profile. Old school full flavored strenght stick. 
*Romeo y Julieta Churchills-* The best the RyJ line has to offer. Exquisite flavor that comes straight from the island. Hefty and calming and produces tons of aromatic smoke.
*San Cristoba De La Habana El Principe-* A nice short smoke with tons of coffee flavor and a dark espresso like wrapper. Deep for a short smoke with not too much complexity.
*Saint Luis Rey PC's-* The second best of the line. Nice cinnamon flavors with a raisin-y after taste. Great flavors that border on a medium strength. One of my faves around lunch
*Saint Luis Rey Serie A-* Talked about a lot but not really representative of the SLR line. Mild to medium at best with a wood flavor and very faint Cuban "Twang". Good to experience but not a must IMO.
*Sancho Panza Non Plus*-Decent cigar and it represents how unassuming the SP line is but there are better vitola's in the line
*Trinidad Reyes-* Little drops of heaven. Flavor bombs at best, sweet creamy Habano goodness with occassional fruity flavors that delight your mouth. These are a staple in any humi.
*Trinidad Fundadore-* Talked about and with good reason. The best the Trini line has to offer. Refined, elegant, and rewarding cigar that requires patience to smoke it properly. when aged properly they are near to being a legend. A must try for all Habano virgins. See why IceHog likes 'em so much.
*Vegas Robaina Famosos-* A good intro to the VR line that is so underappreciated IMO. Spicey and leathery that progresses into a coffee like flavor. Nice strength and it'll make you respect Alejandro Robaina after this.

Ok, now on to my list of personal recommendations for smokes to supplement this list.

*Extra "To Try" Smokes, XXX's faves:*

*Bolivar Royal Coronas-* IMO more complex than the PC's and definitely more rewarding. Rich Boli flavor with a unique citrus flavor thrown in once in awhile for good measure. Pick up a box of these
*Bolivar Coronas Gigantes-* My favorite Bolivar smoke. Takes time to fully appreciate them and many opt for the smaller more "in your face" Boli's but this one is made for the true Boli lover. Buy many boxes.
*Cohiba Lancero's-* My favorite Cohiba! Long and elegant and requires diligence on the smoker's part. The most flavor regular production Cohiba IMO. Exhibits Cohiba's signature Creamy Grassy flavor without going over the top. The best of the best, buy many boxes... after I buy all mine LOL
*Cohiba Siglo III *- Another cigar that deserves more recognition than it gets. They have suffered draw problems in the past but the flavor makes me overlook that. Nice and creamy with citrus and floral flavors. Complex flavors make this a fun experience as opposed to one noted cigars. Get some of these.
*Cohiba Siglo VI-* Everybody loves these and with good reason. Excellent flavors in a size that Cohiba can be proud of. No draw problems here, just great flavors throughout that show promise of reaching great depth with age. Medium to full body, more actual cream flavory rather than having a "creamy" consistency. Mix that with fruity notes and you've got a great cigar. I've noticed espresso bean flavors in some.
*Cuaba Exclusivos*- A very underatted cigar. Most people overlook this cigar but a very clean tobacco flavor that highlights Cuba's earthy flavors.
*Hoyo De Monterrey Epicrue No 1*- Most people talk about the Epi 2 but IMO these are the real winners of the HDM line. Great flavors that seem to go the distance and finish strong and leave you begging for more. Not as sweet as the Epi 2's but more rich.
*Hoyo De Monterrey Le Hoy Du Roi-* The sleeper of the HDM line. The true connoisseur's pick. Stronger than most HDM's but with that elegant flavor that drew you in the first place. Succeeds where the Epi 2 fails IMO.
*Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1*- Another instance where the No 1 outperforms the No 2 even though the No 2 gets talked up more. More complex than the No 2 and a better size IMO.
*Montecristo Especial-* My absolute hands down FAVORITE regular production cigar. When young they show what the Monte line can do. With age they show how Monte's can taste stronger with age. When they get "vintage" they are damn near unbeatable. I've said it before and I'll say it again, any cigar smoker should try these out and I bet you'll love 'em. I've even turned on people to these that didn't like Monte's. They're that good. When on they are deep leather flavors with tobacco strength that reminds you why you smoke cigars in the first place.
*Monte Joyitas*- Another small cigar packs punch stick. Very small, but oh so scrumptious.
*Partags Lusitanias-* The sleeping giant of the Pary line. I've always seen newbs who try these go into a trance from the sheer power and flavor of these. Not to be taken lightly, these are the best of the Partagas line IMO. Need time, but are very rewarding.
*Partagas Charlottes-* Was turned onto these by NavyDoc and am thankful I found some. These are good, plain and simple. Not classic Party flavor but good enough to be a welcome change when you've just had too many Party shorts LOL
*Punch Super Seleccion No 1*- These are good. They outperform the Punch Punch IMO and give a brief glimpse into what your Punch's will taste like in 6 years.
*Ramon Allones Gigantes-* The best of the Ramon Allones line IMO. These big sticks demand your attention and leave you with a sense or royalty after smoking. Elegant Cedar wood type flavors with deep earth tones. 
*Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas-* Another little flavor bomb. I get cinnamon and slight caramel flavors from these. Always a good thing.
*RyJ Prince of Wales-* A regal and elegant cigar that is more toasty tobacco flavor than anything else. More than shift flavor profiles it morphs into variations of the same flavor. A fun experience and a good cigar to sit down and read a good book with.
*Saint Luis Rey Churchill-* The BEST of the SLR line. With age these are exquisite and what every good Churchill should taste like. Rich Classic Havana Flavor. Buy these in BULK!
*Sancho Panza Sanchos*- A guilty pleasure of mine. They aren't all that complex and some people find them boring. Pick up one or two and see for yourself why I like these. Be adventurous damnit!
*Trinidad Robusto Extra's-* A fabulous offering from the Trini line. Beats out the Reyes in spades IMO and even gives the Fundadores a run for their money. I still think the Fundy tops it but the buttery rich flavor of these leaves me guessing sometimes. Buy some, I know they're expensive but buy them.

Ok, there's my long ass post that most of you stopped reading about a half an hour ago. I know its vastly incomplete. Believe me, I left off some of my top smokes, but for a newb this should be a more than enough list to get you started. The fun of this obsession we call Habanos is the learning experience. Trying everything out and learning all you can about each individual cigar brings so much pleasure. I'm sure that once you dive into the world of Cuban cigars you'll find out what all of us crazy people are talking about. Be adventurous! Try different things!! Then come back and tell us what you thought because that's also half the fun is sharing experiences with BOTL's and SOTL's whose company you enjoy!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

(continued)

So here it is, my brief thoughts on the Sir Winnie

*H.Upmann Sir Winston-* A smoke for the refined smoker who has had experience with many Habanos. When tried as a newb smoker you appreciate the smokes strength as well as its overwhelming Havana tobacco flavor. When you smoke it after you've gotten familiar with Habanos you appreciate it for its complexity and rich flavor which harkens back to some of the older vitola's you've tried. When you smoke a Sir Winston after you've already established yourself in the world of Habanos you appreciate it for its depth and complex Cubatobacco flavor. You realize that this is what old school Habanos are supposed to taste like. IMO, you reach a point where the strength no longer matters and you find more pleasure in depth and complexity and finish than you do in specific flavors. I can't wait to try this cigar 5-10 years down the line when I've become even less of a Cuban newb and see what this does for me then. One of my fave smokes.

As I stated earlier in this thread anyone just starting out in the world of Habanos should try to sample as many things as possible to really get a feel for what Cuban cigars are all about. However in the interest of answering your specific question we'll just assume that you're going to try the smaller cigars too. So let's just jump right into the larger ones.

My first recommendation is the *Partagas Lusitania*. A hefty cigar that carries definite weight and packs enough of that classic "Partagas" flavor for you to really get a feel of the line. These are spicy and very complex and they usually blow most novices away, not in strength so much (though they are strong) but in flavor and overall experience. These would be my initial recommendation.

My next one is the *Saint Luis Rey Churchill*. These bad boys are a personal fave of mine. With age they are so tasty but when young they are very good as well. These are extremely rich and flavorful with a consistency throughout the entire smoke. They won't bowl you over with strenght or anything but with your liking of the CX2 line I believe these will be a winner for you. Smooth and relaxing and generally a great cigar.

*Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro*. Another great Habana Prominente that's favored among serious cigar smokers. A deeply rich cigar that makes your mouth tingle with anticipation for the next draw. These are good, scary good. Make you break the bank good. Spicy and earthy with a long finish. These will not disappoint.

My last recommendation for now will be the *H.Upmann Monarchs*. A very good cigar with a more straightforward tobacco taste. These provide great insight into Havana cigars. Nice clean tobacco flavor with subtle spiciness and a smooth consistency. These perform well. Sometimes overlooked because they have to compete with the Sir Winston's, they are a real treat.

Have fun!


----------

